# Erezione



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

La domanda è posta soltanto alle donne, e nel merito alle donne traditrici che abbiano avuto almeno un rapporto di coppia-matrimoniale di almeno dieci anni. La domanda è questa, "la prima volta che avete tradito l'uomo ha avuto un qualche problema di erezione? 

Gli uomini sono pregati di astenersi, tanto sappiamo tutti che qua,  ognuno di noi, c'è l'ha lungo almeno 30 cm e gli si drizza soltanto al pensiero. Qua come nella realtà parlando e ridendo tra amici.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## sienne (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> opcorn:


Ciao free ...

stai al calduccio?

ora siamo in due ... 

opcorn:opcorn:


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> opcorn:



Guardona, leggimi.

Ho avuto possibilità di poter scopare ( solo a scrivere scopare mi fa senso) ma mai una volta ho avuto quelle sensazioni da potermi fare avere un'erezione.

Al momento mi vengono tre esempi a parte il mio, da scrivere, tre uomini, tutti e tre la prima volta hanno usato il viagra. Tutti e tre a sentirli parlare prima sembravano dover avere un'erezione ancor prima di...... Insomma aspetto risposte dalle donne.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> free ha detto:
> 
> 
> > opcorn:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guardona, leggimi.
> 
> Ho avuto possibilità di poter scopare ( solo a scrivere scopare mi fa senso) ma mai una volta ho avuto quelle sensazioni da potermi fare avere un'erezione.
> 
> Al momento mi vengono tre esempi a parte il mio, da scrivere, tre uomini, tutti e tre la prima volta hanno usato il viagra. Tutti e tre a sentirli parlare prima sembravano dover avere un'erezione ancor prima di...... Insomma aspetto risposte dalle donne.



madonna che incubo


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che incubo



Peccato non poterti far rispondere da mia moglie, sono sicuro che avrebbe scritto la stessa cosa, con significato diverso. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Peccato non poterti far rispondere da mia moglie, sono sicuro che avrebbe scritto la stessa cosa, con significato diverso. :rotfl::rotfl:



ma come diverso?:rotfl:


----------



## gas (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è posta soltanto alle donne, e nel merito alle donne traditrici che abbiano avuto almeno un rapporto di coppia-matrimoniale di almeno dieci anni. La domanda è questa, "la prima volta che avete tradito l'uomo ha avuto un qualche problema di erezione?
> 
> Gli uomini sono pregati di astenersi, tanto sappiamo tutti che qua, ognuno di noi, c'è l'ha lungo almeno 30 cm e gli si drizza soltanto al pensiero. Qua come nella realtà parlando e ridendo tra amici.



nel mio caso ha avuto un'erezione lei.....  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come diverso?:rotfl:


Minchia...


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia...



eh?

nun te incazzà!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh?
> 
> nun te incazzà!


No che incazzare, volevo in qualche maniera comunicarti che avevo capito, il minchia mi è sembrato il termine  più appropriato per potermi esprimere in quel momento. :smile:


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No che incazzare, volevo in qualche maniera comunicarti che avevo capito, il minchia mi è sembrato il termine  più appropriato per potermi esprimere in quel momento. :smile:



ovvio, visto il titolo della discussione!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ovvio, visto il titolo della discussione!



Verissimo, nel frattempo non vedo altre risposte.


----------



## Spider (20 Marzo 2013)

ma come mai non ci ho capito un cazzo??'
chi dovrebbe avere l'erezione, l'amante o il marito?
perchè il viagra?
ma poi perchè solo dopo 10 anni di consolidato rapporto e perchè devono
rispondere solo le femminucce?
non compriendo, non intiusco, non capisco...


----------



## Arianna (20 Marzo 2013)

Tu chiamale, se vuoi, erezioni ...


----------



## Simy (20 Marzo 2013)

Vedi mo' che arriva Oscuro opcorn:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come mai non ci ho capito un cazzo??'
> chi dovrebbe avere l'erezione, l'amante o il marito?
> perchè il viagra?
> ma poi perchè solo dopo 10 anni di consolidato rapporto e perchè devono
> ...


Quando scrivo spesso e volentieri presento al forum uno sprazzo reale di vita vera e vissuta. Quindi facendo questo ho scritto mettendo in gioco anche me stesso gli episodi che ricordavo e che ho scritto. 

Nel frattempo visto il rispetto che ho per i maschietti ( pochissimo) non ho chiesto il loro parere appunto perchè sappiamo a priori che qua lo abbiamo lungo almeno 30 cm e si drizza soltanto al pensiero. Per me assoluta falsità ed incapacità di dire qualcosa di sensato quando si parla di organi genitali maschili, alias cazzo. 

Se ancora non riesci a comprendere non posso farci nulla, magari free potrà spiegare meglio.

free se lo fai attenta che ti sto leggendo ed ho una spranga in mano.:carneval:


----------



## Spider (20 Marzo 2013)

...FREEEEEEEE.

help me, please, please, please 
help me, help me.:singleeye:


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è posta soltanto alle donne, e nel merito alle donne traditrici che abbiano avuto almeno un rapporto di coppia-matrimoniale di almeno dieci anni. La domanda è questa, "la prima volta che avete tradito l'uomo ha avuto un qualche problema di erezione?
> 
> Gli uomini sono pregati di astenersi, tanto sappiamo tutti che qua,  ognuno di noi, c'è l'ha lungo almeno 30 cm e gli si drizza soltanto al pensiero. Qua come nella realtà parlando e ridendo tra amici.


La prima volta volta nell'unica mia storia di tradimento era così, parola d'onore: lei che tentava di approcciare molto da vicino ed io che tentavo in tutti i modi di evitare ...:smile: L'idea di un'erezione era come l'idea che noi si possa azzerare il debito pubblico


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Ma voialtri stronzi non dovevate astenervi?


----------



## Spider (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voialtri stronzi non dovevate astenervi?


benvenuto nella compagnia.
stronzone!


----------



## Gian (20 Marzo 2013)

consiglio il peperoncino
e in alternativa rimedi salutisti che
facciano allontanare l'esordio della perfida pilloletta* blu. *
consiglio coccole e molti preliminari. 














:blabla:


----------



## Hellseven (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voialtri stronzi non dovevate astenervi?


In quanto stronzi, non possiamo mai fare quello che ci si dice di fare, altrimenti che stronzi saremmo?


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...FREEEEEEEE.
> 
> help me, please, please, please
> help me, help me.:singleeye:



mi spiace, ma non rientro nei canoni, piuttosto rigidi, scritti da Ultimo!

per questo mi sono limitata a mangiare pop corn e a commentare che la mancata erezione è un incubo, secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In quanto stronzi, non possiamo mai fare quello che ci si dice di fare, altrimenti che stronzi saremmo?


Vabbè.


----------



## Spider (20 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi spiace, ma non rientro nei canoni, piuttosto rigidi, scritti da Ultimo!
> 
> per questo mi sono limitata a mangiare pop corn e a commentare che la mancata erezione è un incubo, secondo me


finalmente ho capito tutto.
oddio, si che incubo!!!
il problema è, che appena successo, hai cosi tanta rabbia,
che piuttosto che scopare la strozzeresti
Usi il pene come ricatto.
gli stai dicendo che adesso è tutto diverso.

Lo vedi?lo vuoi?
ma io non te lo do.


----------



## free (20 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> finalmente ho capito tutto.
> oddio, si che incubo!!!
> il problema è, che appena successo,* hai cosi tanta rabbia,
> che piuttosto che scopare la strozzeresti*
> ...


non l'avevo mai considerata da questo punto di vista!:singleeye:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Marzo 2013)

Io qualche tempo fa ho fatto una figura barbina. Manco l'esorcista avrebbe sortito risultati :unhappy:.
In mia difesa dico solo che ero mortalmente sbronzo, cosa alla quale non sono molto abituato, anzi.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Marzo 2013)

Il cazzo non vuole, soprattutto, pensieri ma non vuole neanche alcool, né coca, né ero.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il cazzo non vuole, soprattutto, pensieri ma non vuole neanche alcool, né coca, né ero.


Eh, li c'erano pensieri ed alcool. Più che sufficiente per una debacle totale .
Droga no grazie, preferisco vivere.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guardona, leggimi.
> 
> Ho avuto possibilità di poter scopare ( solo a scrivere scopare mi fa senso) ma mai una volta ho avuto quelle sensazioni da potermi fare avere un'erezione.
> 
> Al momento mi vengono tre esempi a parte il mio, da scrivere, tre uomini, tutti e tre la prima volta hanno usato il viagra. Tutti e tre a sentirli parlare prima sembravano dover avere un'erezione ancor prima di...... Insomma aspetto risposte dalle donne.



Nessun problema.

Ma perchè chiedi solo a donne che hanno avuto una esperienza di coppia decennale?
Pensi abbia una relazione con l'erezione dell'amante? O non ho capito un tubo?

Chiedevi se l'amante aveva avuto problemi di erezione... non sarebbe più comodo chiederlo ai maschi amanti?


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come mai non ci ho capito un cazzo??'
> chi dovrebbe avere l'erezione, l'amante o il marito?
> perchè il viagra?
> ma poi perchè solo dopo 10 anni di consolidato rapporto e perchè devono
> ...



Non avevo letto il tuo :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è posta soltanto alle donne, e nel merito alle donne traditrici che abbiano avuto almeno un rapporto di coppia-matrimoniale di almeno dieci anni. La domanda è questa, "la prima volta che avete tradito l'uomo ha avuto un qualche problema di erezione?
> 
> *Gli uomini sono pregati di astenersi, tanto sappiamo tutti che qua,  ognuno di noi, c'è l'ha lungo almeno 30 cm e gli si drizza soltanto al pensiero. Qua come nella realtà parlando e ridendo tra amici.*


però così ti freghi da solo e freghi gli altri...tipo autogol... :smile::smile::smile::smile:
anche io aspetto le risposte opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

ma perchè succede solo ai traditori???mah


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io qualche tempo fa ho fatto una figura barbina. Manco l'esorcista avrebbe sortito risultati :unhappy:.
> In mia difesa dico solo che ero mortalmente sbronzo, cosa alla quale non sono molto abituato, anzi.


L'alcol purtroppo gioca brutti scherzi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'alcol purtroppo gioca brutti scherzi.


anche al contrario ... quando ho bevuto sono meno inibito


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> anche al contrario ... quando ho bevuto sono meno inibito


Cioè ti di drizza più da ciucco che da sobrio? Oppure hai meno problemi d'approccio?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè ti di drizza più da ciucco che da sobrio? Oppure hai meno problemi d'approccio?


Ma si, l'alcool in piccole dosi può slegare un po'. Ci sono cose che non diresti o che non faresti se non fossi un po' euforico. La cosa può creare situazioni anche divertenti e per questo ad un certo punto più coinvolgenti.
E' quando si esagera, credo, che l'alcool manda a quel paese il tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma si, l'alcool in piccole dosi può slegare un po'. Ci sono cose che non diresti o che non faresti se non fossi un po' euforico. La cosa può creare situazioni anche divertenti e per questo ad un certo punto più coinvolgenti.
> E' quando si esagera, credo, che l'alcool manda a quel paese il tutto.



E' un vasodilatatore.
Fisicamente, l'erezione è più difficile.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' un vasodilatatore.
> Fisicamente, l'erezione è più difficile.


Si, difatti volevo correggere.
Slega la testa, ma riduce anche la pressione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè ti di drizza più da ciucco che da sobrio? Oppure hai meno problemi d'approccio?


tutte e due le cose. da ciucco sono sessualmente più aggressivo e mi eccito molto più facilmente e questo viene poi anche percepito dalle mie fiamme ... che si accendono in risposta ... e poi si vampa


----------



## Fantastica (20 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> t
> ... e poi si vampa


Si vampa maluccio...I suppose


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si vampa maluccio...I suppose


Ma, senza certo far riferimento a Quibbel che ho avuto la fortuna di conoscere e che non mi pare di quella categoria, mi viene da pensare a certi bastardi che proprio da ubriachi si mettono in branco a violentare le povere sfortunate che capitano tra le loro grinfie.
Evidentemente l'alcool su alcuni agisce in maniera meno debilitante fisicamente pur mantenendo il fattore disinibente seppur nel senso più aberrante.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> tutte e due le cose. da ciucco sono sessualmente più aggressivo e mi eccito molto più facilmente e questo viene poi anche percepito dalle mie fiamme ... che si accendono in risposta ... e poi si vampa


reggi bene l'alcol immagino


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si vampa maluccio...I suppose


in vita mia ho bevuto solo una volta di troppo ... la prima, all'età di 18 anni con un festino al fuoco in campagna con decine di bottiglie di liquori ... che ho assaggiato senza sapere cosa fosse. sono rimasto seduto al fuoco tutta la notte :rotfl:

per il resto, vampo molto meglio di allora


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è posta soltanto alle donne, e nel merito alle donne traditrici che abbiano avuto almeno un rapporto di coppia-matrimoniale di almeno dieci anni. La domanda è questa, "la prima volta che avete tradito l'uomo ha avuto un qualche problema di erezione?
> 
> Gli uomini sono pregati di astenersi, tanto sappiamo tutti che qua,  ognuno di noi, c'è l'ha lungo almeno 30 cm e gli si drizza soltanto al pensiero. Qua come nella realtà parlando e ridendo tra amici.


per uomo intendi l'amante?
No. Ne la prima volta ne mai


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> tutte e due le cose. da ciucco sono sessualmente più aggressivo e mi eccito molto più facilmente e questo viene poi anche percepito dalle mie fiamme ... che si accendono in risposta ... e poi si vampa


Il mondo è bello perchè vario, che dire.


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2013)

sto pensando ad un thread dove potranno rispondere solo gliuomini con i capelli rossi, alti 1,83 con dodici anni di relazione e una suocera cilena


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto pensando ad un thread dove potranno rispondere solo gliuomini con i capelli rossi, alti 1,83 con dodici anni di relazione e una suocera cilena



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto pensando ad un thread dove potranno rispondere solo gliuomini con i capelli rossi, alti 1,83 con dodici anni di relazione e una suocera cilena


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> però così ti freghi da solo e freghi gli altri...tipo autogol... :smile::smile::smile::smile:
> anche io aspetto le risposte opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> ma perchè succede solo ai traditori???mah



Se fregarmi vuol dire scrivere sinceramente, non ho problemi. Mai avuto problemi di erezione prima di conoscere mia moglie, mai avuto problemi di erezione con mia moglie. Soltanto le tante volte in cui mi sono trovato nelle condizioni di averle... tutto avevo tranne che  un'erezione, e ti garantisco che erano donne oltre che con un cervello, un corpo da sballo, perchè selezionavo come un vero bastardo. Ho dato sfogo in alcuni anni a tutto quello che erano le mie fantasie, sesso in tre, club privèe etcetc... Se alcuni vogliono mentire anche qua dentro hanno tutto il diritto di farlo, serve a loro quindi buon per loro. Certo ci sono le eccezioni, quindi quegli uomini che trovandosi in determinate situazioni gli si drizza all'istante.


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

che discussione del cazzo!

solo a te poteva venire in mente una cosa del genere.

ma la notte dormi o pensi a cosa scrivere il giorno dopo qui?



mha.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto pensando ad un thread dove potranno rispondere solo gliuomini con i capelli rossi, alti 1,83 con dodici anni di relazione e una suocera cilena



:risata: :risata: :risata:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto pensando ad un thread dove potranno rispondere solo gliuomini con i capelli rossi, alti 1,83 con dodici anni di relazione e una suocera cilena


O magari in quale maniere la donna può godere.  clito o vagina? anal+ clito? etc. :mrgreen: oscuro lo apri te? nel testo scrivi per Minerva. Grazie compà


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata: :risata: :risata:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:2


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> O magari* in quale maniere la donna può godere.  clito o vagina? anal+ clito? etc*. :mrgreen: oscuro lo apri te? nel testo scrivi per Minerva. Grazie compà


impegnativo... :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> impegnativo... :rotfl:


ma anche no..dipende...

credete sempre che ci voglia così tanto impegno nel far piacere ad una donna??





li casca...l'asino..e non solo quello.


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma anche no..dipende...
> 
> credete sempre che ci voglia così tanto impegno nel far piacere ad una donna??
> 
> ...


non credevo si duscutesse sull'impegno ma sul modo con il quale la donna gode :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non credevo si duscutesse sull'impegno ma sul modo con il quale la donna gode :mrgreen:


vari modi, chi con un ah, chi un ancora, chi aaaaahhhhhh, chi  si, siiiiiiiiiii, chi morde, chi urla etc etc.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> opcorn:


me ne dai uno?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> impegnativo... :rotfl:


Bhe si.... soprattutto quando devi imparare.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non credevo si duscutesse sull'impegno ma sul modo con il quale la *donna gode :mrgreen:*


io quello intendevo..ho usato il termine "far piacere"
...................................................................


----------



## viola di mare (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è posta soltanto alle donne, e nel merito alle donne traditrici che abbiano avuto almeno un rapporto di coppia-matrimoniale di almeno dieci anni. La domanda è questa, "la prima volta che avete tradito l'uomo ha avuto un qualche problema di erezione?
> 
> Gli uomini sono pregati di astenersi, tanto sappiamo tutti che qua, ognuno di noi, c'è l'ha lungo almeno 30 cm e gli si drizza soltanto al pensiero. Qua come nella realtà parlando e ridendo tra amici.



visto che non posso rispondere:

opcorn:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> visto che non posso rispondere:
> 
> opcorn:


Il prossimo che s'infila gli faccio pagare il biglietto! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il prossimo che s'infila gli faccio pagare il biglietto! :mrgreen:


che si infila o che  lo infila?  :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto pensando ad un thread dove potranno rispondere solo gliuomini con i capelli rossi, alti 1,83 con dodici anni di relazione e una suocera cilena


sei una forumista selettiva:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto pensando ad un thread dove potranno rispondere solo gliuomini con i capelli rossi, alti 1,83 con dodici anni di relazione e una suocera cilena


adesso dimmi come fai a conoscere il mio migliore amico... tzè


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> me ne dai uno?


serviti pure. :up:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La domanda è posta soltanto alle donne, e nel merito alle donne traditrici che abbiano avuto almeno un rapporto di coppia-matrimoniale di almeno dieci anni. La domanda è questa, "la prima volta che avete tradito l'uomo ha avuto un qualche problema di erezione?
> 
> Gli uomini sono pregati di astenersi, tanto sappiamo tutti che qua,  ognuno di noi, c'è l'ha lungo almeno 30 cm e gli si drizza soltanto al pensiero. Qua come nella realtà parlando e ridendo tra amici.



MA che domanda e'?


----------

